# Mac G5 Case Mod



## peche (Nov 10, 2014)

I Saw this  mod several time ago, I wanted to make mine, I got the case but the ideas and imagination flew away …  it's there any owner of one similar mod with the same case that may help me out?


Regards,


----------



## t_ski (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/plog-mac-g5-pc-conversion.99375/page-8#post-3079037

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asus-apple-of-my-eye-build.161125/

https://www.google.com/search?q=mac...microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 11, 2014)

peche said:


> I Saw this  mod several time ago, I wanted to make mine, I got the case but the ideas and imagination flew away …  it's there any owner of one similar mod with the same case that may help me out?
> 
> 
> Regards,



Iam working on   Mac G5,  to  mod it. How can ı help you.


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2014)

arg-ist said:


> Iam working on   Mac G5,  to  mod it. How can ı help you.



thanks a lot arg-ist, first of all,  im looking forward how hardware could be into the case, and also with the om/off buttoms, seems little bit complicated, i like the case because it has good space, also dont know exactply how the back part must be cut and replaced, 
for example: 
http://www.1neilhart.com/G5-Hack/G5-photos/fabbing-rear-panel-1.jpg


Regards,


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2014)

im not interestet on keep any of Original parts on my mod, just the case, also i have no idea how the front panel works, the *on *&*off *bottoms for example, thats the unique part i may be interested to use of it, rest will be replaced with aftermarket stuff...


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 11, 2014)

peche said:


> thanks a lot arg-ist, first of all,  im looking forward how hardware could be into the case, and also with the om/off buttoms, seems little bit complicated, i like the case because it has good space, also dont know exactply how the back part must be cut and replaced,
> for example:
> 
> 
> Regards,



There are alot of  mods with this case.

I am not interested too,  with  original parts . I used  only empty case.To use it  with an ATX  MB you must change the backside of the case . becouse of  I/O  slots and  fanns..

You can make a half  mask like this








and mount it as back panel






or you can  use a MB tray with backpanel






and mount it so






My goals fort his Project were preserve the look of the  case at  outside ;and fit my PC s hardware including a full ATX  MB. And watercooling. and used original fan grills.







Therefor  ı draw  at corel a new backpanel komplet,  an cut them at waterjet






Bended it as original

You can see it at coming days.

Todays  ı am busy doing a different  watercooling system fort his case.

You can write me if you have any questions to

arg-ist@hotmail.com


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2014)

arg-ist said:


> or you can  use a MB tray with backpanel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This would help me pretty much, cuase one of my bigest problems its back part of case, having his solved whit a complete stand or plate to add my ATX and other components the task its half done...!

i would look for a sorce to buy someting like it ...
i may ask about where you recomend to place PSU ?


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 11, 2014)

peche said:


> This would help me pretty much, cuase one of my bigest problems its back part of case, having his solved whit a complete stand or plate to add my ATX and other components the task its half done...!
> 
> i would look for a sorce to buy someting like it ...
> i may ask about where you recomend to place PSU ?




The main problem is PSU and their place. this is my 








and  as MB and backpanel  you use it from an old case.


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2014)

Seems a good place to put it, I was wondering to place it  mostly in the middle of the case, but that maybe a good place, 

I'm planning to get my current hardware there, so there should be enough space for:
·  Full ATX Board
·  2 HDD's, 1 SSD,
·  PSU
·  Thermaltake Water3.0 Pro.
·  Optical Drive
·  At least 5 Fans, 3 Front, 2 Exhaust,

I'm pretty sure there is more space than I need, I'm pretty sure it will work,  and could be nice If I can take advantage of almost every inch of free space in, mostly for a good cable management and air flow,


----------



## peche (Dec 8, 2014)

mod not started yet...


----------

